# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  الآجرومية في جداول ولوحات (شرح مُيسر)

## احمد شبيب

الحمدلله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده,

المادة لأبي عمران المكسيكي وهي عبارة عن لوحات "سلايدات" سهلة وميسرة,
فقط حول امتداد الملف من doc  الى pdf 
لأن المساحة المسموحة لرفع ملفات الوورد أكبر من الآكروبات.

----------


## احمد شبيب

طريقة ذلك سهلة, تذهب الى خيار TOOLS في نافذة My computer -أو غيرها-
ومن ثم تذهب الى Folder option
وتختار شريط View
وتزيل الاشارة عن Hide extensions for known file types
كما في الصورة:

----------


## احمد شبيب

ثم تذهب الى الملف وتغير الامتداد -وهو بعد النقطة- فتزيل فقط كلمة doc وتكتب pdf.

----------


## أشجعي

بارك الله فيك شيخي
جار التحميل -والتحويل-  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا أخي أحمد شبيب ...

----------


## احمد شبيب

وفيكم بارك الله,
أكرمكم الله وأحسن اليكم.

----------


## أبو أنس الشامي

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي أحمد  :Smile:

----------


## احمد شبيب

أكرمك الله أخي الحبيب,
وتوقيع موفق.

----------


## أبوالبنات

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد السلام

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  جزاك الله خيرا ...اذا ممكن أخي الكريم أريد هذه الجداول على ملف وورد و لكن بعدما افتحه أرى حروف و أشكال ليس عربية ممكن مساعدة حتى استطيع الاستفادة منه على شكل وورد

----------


## امل الجنان

بوركت..............

----------


## هشام الحلواني

السلام عليكم 

بعد أن تم التحميل ظهرت كلمات غريبة على الوورد أرجو رفع الملف مرة أخرى ، وإذا كان بالإمكان رفعه على أي موقع تحميل مثل الفور شيرد  مثلا إذا كان حجمه كبير

----------


## فيصل احمد

بارك الله فيكك

----------


## بشير مراد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
 أشكرك أخي الفاضل على هذا المجهود المعتبي، وأسال الله تعالى أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## البريك

الرجاء ممن حوله أن يرفعه!

----------


## سعيدالأثري

بسم الله
حمله من المرفقات

----------


## أم يعقوب

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته  جزاك الله خيرا ...اذا ممكن أخي الكريم أريد هذه الجداول على ملف وورد و لكن بعدما افتحه أرى حروف و أشكال ليس عربية ممكن مساعدة حتى استطيع الاستفادة منه على شكل وورد


كذلكَ حصلَ مثلُ هذا معي عندما فتحتُ الملفَ.

----------


## مريم أم عبد الرحمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا

نفس الشيء قمت بتحميل الملف و وجدته عبارة عن رموز لكن بفضل الله و منه وجدته في منتدى الآجري و حملته من هناك 

فمن أراد التحميل يضغط هنا

----------

